# Prayers needed PLEASE



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi all. I'm hoping you can all take a few seconds out of your busy days to say a prayer, send a positive thought or just send some positive energy to my 11 month old grandson, Parker. He is in Johnson City Childrens Hospital in Tennessee with MRSA!!! It's an incredibly contagious and dangerous infection and we're waiting to find out what's going on. As of right now, his twin brother is OK, but he could end up with it too since they share everything!

For those that have heard me talk about my idiot son, these are his kids. I've just about given up on my son, but those babies didn't ask for stupid parents and can use all the help they can get. I'm stuck here in NJ, and couldn't get custody of them even if I tried (from what I've been told), so I'm hoping that alot of healing energy will help them get through this. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

sending all I can spare Pattie!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

a little background for those that don't know what it is : http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0004520/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm sending healing thoughts Pattie!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My heart goes out to you Pattie. I have experienced MRSA in my own family. I will send prayers to you and your grandsons.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

You and youre family are definitely in my prayers


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

((hugs)) and prayers to you and your family!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

My Dad had hospital acquired MRSA, and I am sorry to hear that Parker has it. My prayers are with you and your Grandsons.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Healing thoughts out to little Parker.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Prayers I can do...done. God bless the little guy and his brother. Keep the faith.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Praying for the boys - and their family. All my best.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> a little background for those that don't know what it is : http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0004520/


Thanks FE. I had no idea what that was. And now that i do, I can pray for him properly.

Sending prayers up for you and Parker


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Prayers and good vibes out to you and you family Pattie


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Patti, I will include you and your grandsons in my nightly prayers. I know about MRSA and although it can be difficult to treat, I do believe in the power of prayer. Sending all my prayers and enegry and healing thoughts your way. :jol:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts down thier way


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Likewise some positive vibes from me too


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. You have no idea what this means to me. It's actually the only thing that is getting me this day, which just keeps getting worse. Not with the kids, just with everything else that has happened today to go along with it! Can I please get a "DO OVER?"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

deep breath dear....nothing else really matters. Lets just focus on your babies.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh my stars, I am lifting you and those baby boys up in prayer, Pattie, please take care of yourself, and be strong. Have faith - things always happen for a reason, even when we can't see WHY at the time. Much love to you. :/


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Parker has been added to my prayers and a boost of good energy for you as well.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sending prayers and good vibes to you and your family.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

A prayer for strength and healing to you and your family.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How is Parker doing, Trish? Any update you'd feel comfortable sharing?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Healing prayers being sent from me too!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I wish I knew how he was doing. He was released from the hospital after ONE DAY! Never should have happened. He's apparently not healing that fast and now his twin brother is showing signs of it. However, my son is a compulsive liar, and I can't really believe anything he tells me. I told him to get both babies back to the doctor today but what the hell do I know...I've only raised SIX KIDS! Thanks for the prayers though. I certainly do appreciate it. I've been praying since the day they were born that they survive their childhood so they can beat the hell out of their parents and then come live with us! (Only partially kidding on that!!!)


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

My prayers are with you and those two babies, if only everyone thought of children as a very precious gift like you do! I have a little girl that is turning 1 in October and I couldn't imagine anything that I wouldn't do to keep her healthy and safe. Hopefully your son will get those boys the help they need and deserve!


----------

